# Your favorite model/unit



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't believe this kind of thread hasn't appeared yet but what is your favorite model/unit? This can be for any reason be it tactical, painting potential, fluff, etc.

Grey Hunters Pack w/ Wolf Guard - All in a rhino with MotW, meltagun, standard, combi-melta, and power fist. This squad is my go-to jack of all trades and they never let me down.

Bjorn - Invincible dread with a plasma cannon that hardly ever misses? YES PLEASE! Plus the fluff for him is really cool.

Kharn - One of the best heroes for his point cost. If only he had eternal warrior or T5 he would top my list.

I technically have a lot of "favorites" but these are some that immediately come to mind.


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

My favorite model out there is the Chaos Lord on the Juggernaught. Don't know why but I just love that model.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The wolf guard terminator pack. So much you can do with them, I love it.


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

IG Commissar, although not for gameplay.... Awesome fluff and asthetics


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd have to say Dark Eldar Incubi......awesome models (shame they're posed a little statically) and in game they are killing machines!!

L.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

The old school metal terminators are a big fave of mine.. plus in every game ive always had ether SM or Gk termies... they always win the day for me.

I like the old Lead SM dreads from the early/mid 90's lol, i still have one from 1995 in the box with all the parts untouched by any paint or glue at all


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

my old metal deathwing terminators.. i think there 3rd ed, but im not sure :3


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

My favorite unit is still is still my DC with chaplain attached. Back in the PDF codex I would only have 2-3 on the board, without the chaplain attached at this point, and they'd still wipe the floor with most things. 3 took out a carnifex, 2 zoanthropes, a hive tyrant and then died taking about 6 genestealers with them with the old codices. 

I don't use them as much recently(tournament practicing at the moment) but in nearly every casual list I have they're in it.. they're crazier than berzerkers and more powerful it's great


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

my favorite unit in my space marine army is a squad of cc termies 2 lc 3 th/ss amd a termie chaplain in a land raider redeemer they're my favorite because they're the best painted in my army and becuase they always dominate in every game i play i laugh at my friends crissis suits (cough *aka cheef 3*)ther plasmas rarely beat my 3+ inv save


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I cant pick just one! SM's just arnt for me, but yet I'll see one painted and I love it that I want to go out and buy one just to attempt that paint job. But I do like the Leman Russ tank. Think that's one model that I'm looking forward the most to painting right now.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

Conscripts are my favourite nothing more awesome than teenagers fighting khorne berzerkers LOL

joined by a Commissar lord ofc


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

the inquisitor in my avatar finsished painting him but haven't gotten to take any more pictures of him yet, but when i get back to NJ this post will be edited to show him.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

Just the dreadnought in general, so beast.(im here to destroy you) was awesome


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

Imperial Guard Company Commanders FTW! They are so awesum now, and they're such a customisable unit. You can practically make them however you want them.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The SM dread is pretty much what sold me on space marines, fluff wise and model wise. When I first started playing and couldn't afford one, i made my own out of some plastic robot toy.

I'm quite keen on termies too.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I must say right now the new Legion of the Damned Sgt models have my interest. My Squad sqts from all eras. And the librarians and Chaplains. That is just the SM's. There is more. Mostly I like my models.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I am a total sucker for the chaplain with a jump pack. I love the fluff of chaplains and I enjoy jumo infantry so its a winning combo for me.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Immortals.









I also really like the old Immortals as well.









They're just really badass looking.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Modal wise - The Metal Chaos Daemon Prince
Stats wise - The Swarmlord!
Unknown reason wise - Fire Dragons


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> I am a total sucker for the chaplain with a jump pack. I love the fluff of chaplains and I enjoy jumo infantry so its a winning combo for me.


I fully agree. The Jump Chaplain doesn't just kick ass on the battlefield, he looks badass doing it.

Then there is the Macharius Heavy Tank with a vulcan mega-bolter. It's such a beautiful tank.










The Reaver Titan is also epic. So epic, in fact, that that is all I'll say about it.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

from a pure painting / modelling point of view...

wfb - warlord queek headtaker [such a gloriously dynamic model, a joy to paint!]

40k - the sm terminator chaplain is lovely, but throw a rock and you'll hit some equally excellent fw models!

oh, and just for some old school flavour, i still have a soft spot for the old chaos android models from space crusade :grin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Model-wise it would have to be the Dark Elves Cold One Knights and the Space Marine Terminator Chaplain- beautiful models.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Actually my favourite units are 
-Swarmlord awesome close combat unit expecially with guard, and by the way I like his look
-The Mask good chance to make your friends nuts by moving theyre own units and I like the model
-Stormlord and Shadowsword cuz of the models


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I quite like Land Raiders. 

No, I really love them. 
The massive models, the movable bits, and the fact that they seem to represent everything spacemarines are about; durability and mediocre firepower


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

FW mega dread


----------



## atatjacob1 (Jul 9, 2010)

This one is more for looks but i bought a daemon prince and cut the head off, put 1 carnifex head in and a whole bunch of other smaller heads like orks or even gaunts. Also i use green stuff to make it look like the 17 heads (i counted) stick out like snakes! I also custom-made theese oversised lightning claws and stuck them on with glue and green stuff so they look like bio-enhanced gauntlets! To finish this off i added theese freakin awsome dragon wings!!!


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Vanguard Veterans, the codex version  They were such an opportunity to create a truly iconic unit, which they succeded in to a point, sadly however they can cost the earth to run a single squad. alas.

My favorite model, is really old, the original noise marine guitar/quiff and all


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

Genestealers, definitely. I don't even play Tyranids but I remember them being really scary back in 2nd Ed and the models just look so menacing. They're one of those iconic 40k units for me.


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

i absolutely love the look of Grey knights, it's why i started collecting them.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

Painting, In Game Ability & Fluff Wise - Avatar of Khaine 

What is not to like about a living encarnation of a God with a molten body and a bad-ass sword. Not to forget requires a ton of fire power to bring down and when in CC, is hardly touched by anything. He wins in my books.

Shameless self promotion, you can see my Avatar here 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63947&highlight=avatar


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Holmstrom said:


> Then there is the Macharius Heavy Tank with a vulcan mega-bolter. It's such a beautiful tank.


It's so pretty. I want to do naughty things to it...


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm going to have to go with the oldschool metal Bloodthirster model with the whip or the giant stone club. One of the main reasons i chose chaos when browsing my options. That and any CSM dreadnaught with the chaos CCW or the Hammer! Between those two i'm almost tied but i think that Blood Thirster has to take the boat on the model. Back when you could use it in a CSM list that is.

woog out!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I have 2 I like allot right now-The Leman Russ and the Death Company
Great detail on DC and the LR looks nice spite less stuff on it


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

hmmm, im fond of new Forgeworld battlesuites, and the Emperors Chamion


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I really like the FW titan princeps and the valdor tank hunter. Oh, and the arvus lighter! No idea why, as it's rules are absolute crap. Just one of those things I guess.


----------



## WannabeKurt (Jan 19, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> I really like the FW titan princeps and the valdor tank hunter. Oh, and the arvus lighter! No idea why, as it's rules are absolute crap. Just one of those things I guess.


The Arvus is kind of supposed to suck, seeing as it's not a military craft :biggrin: It is however, adorable.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

*ZUFOR*
Outstanding model.
CSM demon prince. Beautiful model, just want to use the old codex rules with it though.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd have to say my favorite model/unit has always be the IG Autocannon heavy weapon team. I liked the old metal ones because they looked like WW2 naval anti-aircraft guns. I just never like the wheels, couldn't imagine forcing my poor Tallarns to drag the damn thing through the desert. I really like the new plastic ones 'cause they're just as awesome & the drum mags just look cool. In the game ACs are badass, high str & long range with 2 shots, better then Hvy Bolters any day. Fluffwise, come on, who doesn't want to fire a high caliber rapid fire cannon? Probably everyone except the guys that have to lug it around.


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm quite fond of the OLD Emperor's champ model, as well as the Cypher model. Nifty and full of character, in my opinion. Aside from them, I'm also in love with the Death Korps grenadiers.


----------



## beatandgo (May 8, 2008)

The Chimera by far! Such an amazing transport for its cost in the New IG Dex. 
-Able to field 12 models inside,
-Fire 5 models from a secure port inside on the move;
-Decent armour; multi-purpose uses with upgrades
-Amphibious rule to drive straight through rivers. 
-Extends Command/Platoon Commanders orders from Hull instead of model itself.

On top of it its aesthetically pleasing and can be easily modified to have any type of Modern APC look or old-style half-track layout. 

<3 Chimera


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Fantasy, I'd say any Ogre model except Yhetees (Need to be more Ogre-like) and... *Shudder* Gorgers. TERRIBLE models because of the far-too-big-to-be-real heads. But the bulls, Tyrant, Greasus, Leadbelchers, Ironguts and the Ninja Maneater, especially the Ninja Maneater, make me want to start an Ogres army.

40k, well the new air-guitaring Daemon Prince looks pretty epic, but I might have to go for either Typhus, Huron, Jain Zar (Who looks like she's trying to score a conversion kick) or Maugan Ra, whom I recently painted for a friend and thoroughly enjoyed.

Midnight

EDIT: Having just looked on the FW site, I change my 40k nominations to the Ogryn Berserkers. All of them are just stunning.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

From a fluff perspective I would say Bjorn The Fell Handed and from a modeling perspective Njal Stormcaller. But from a gaming perspective nothing beats the Grey Hunters. Truly they are heroes all.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

My custom warbiker warboss, that guy has earned a reputation as a giant asshat, just burning around the board blowing up vehicles, and making 4+ cover saves, lol.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

i really like The Nightbringer
and 
The Deceiver


----------



## Gump (Jul 12, 2010)

I would have to say, if anyone remembers Andy Chambers "Captain Cassius" from the old Rulebook. When I was little I tried to look every where for that model... still don't have it. But its my fav!


----------

